# AQ



## Revenuecycle (Oct 16, 2008)

Can somebody explain what the AQ modifier is used for and is it for specfic payers only.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 16, 2008)

http://www.wpsic.com/medicare/part_b/education/modifier_aq.pdf


----------



## marlene00 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, can someone, please let me to know if I should bill for an assistant surgeon for procedure code 58670 Laparoscopy tubal ligation? 
Where I can refer myself for future reference about this matter?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 11, 2008)

According to CMS, no.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/pfslookup/02_PFSsearch.asp

Enter the CPT code or range of codes 
Click on Payment Policy Indicators
Next
Next again
Enter your CPT code and select "all modifiers" on your drop key
Submit

Assistant Surgery has a 1-no assistant allowed for 58670

0-*Documentation must support medical nec*essity
2-*Assistant surgery may be paid*


----------



## pamtienter (Nov 11, 2008)

Rebecca, I have the current copy of the MPFS on my desktop so I can check this kind of information if I need it but this is slick! Thanks for the info. I love a good shortcut!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you~

Glad I could help.


----------



## mbort (Nov 12, 2008)

*Thanks Rebecca*

Rebecca has the BEST links in the forum. 

Be sure to click on the scale/weight in the upper right hand corner of her posts and add all the good stuff to her reputation!!  She deserves it!!

Thanks Rebecca!!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 12, 2008)

Mary, 

I am speechless...this is a rarity for me.  You and my top fav's are priceless.  It is such a  privilege to be a part of this organization.  Thank you, again!

Sincerely,


----------

